

Render Kinect data in a canvas element using NodeJS+Socket.IO (skip to 21:50) - cedel2k1
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/18455566

======
th0ma5
I was at Art&&Code at CMU where several people were playing with this idea,
including the original libfreenect developer, his was getting close to 25 fps
if I can recall correctly, was using a lot of MS voodoo.

------
bartman
The code is on github: <https://github.com/sreuter/node-kinect-fun/>

------
nchuhoai
Is there any more background on this and how it is done? Awesome, if there
would be a ready to go library for this

~~~
Too
Nothing super fancy really, reading kinect data with a native program then
pushing it out over a server via websockets to the browser that renders it
using canvas.

